# OpenSuse



## Padawan (25. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte demnächst OpenSuse als zweites Betriebssystem, neben Windows 7, installieren und wollte fragen,  ob Gnome oder KDE besser ist. 
Was muss ich bei der Installation beachten? bzw. Bei Ubuntu ist/soll es ja so sein, dass die Treiber für den Laptop automatisch installiert werden, ist es auch bei OpenSuse so?

Lg Padawan


----------



## deepthroat (25. November 2011)

Hi.

Ob KDE oder Gnome ist Geschmackssache.

Bei GNU/Linux werden eigentlich immer alle Treiber installiert (wenn "frei" verfügbar sind).

Gruß


----------



## Padawan (25. November 2011)

achso, na dann danke

was ist eigl. der unterschied zeischen KDE und Gnome (auchwen die verschiedene window manager benutzen)?
lg padawan


----------



## master bratack (27. November 2011)

KDE, GNOME, JWM, LXDE, XFCE sind alles verschiedene Windowmanager - anderes aussehen und andere Technik


----------



## deepthroat (27. November 2011)

Hi.





master bratack hat gesagt.:


> KDE, GNOME, JWM, LXDE, XFCE sind alles verschiedene Windowmanager


Das ist falsch. Das sind alles Desktop-Umgebungen die verschiedene Windowmanager (metacity, compiz, openbox, usw.) verwenden. Man kann allerdings ohne Weiteres den Windowmanager wechseln und benutzt dennoch immer noch eine bestimmte Desktopumgebung.

Richtig ist, dass alle ein etwas anderes Bedienkonzept haben (wobei die Unterschiede oft marginal sind) und andere Technologie verwenden (Gtk+ bzw. Qt usw.).

Gruß


----------



## Padawan (27. November 2011)

es hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber ich hab da noch eine Frage. 

Ich hab auf meinem Laptop Windows 7 - Ultimate installiert und will OpenSuse als 2. Betriebssystem auf einem "extra Partition" installieren.
Es kann ja der Einhängepunkt (z.B. / oder /bin usw.) gewählt werden. Was muss man da Wählen bzw. was muss man bei der Installation beachten, damit man beim Hochfahren zwischen den beiden Betriebssystemen wählen kann

güße Padawan


----------



## deepthroat (27. November 2011)

Padawan hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab auf meinem Laptop Windows 7 - Ultimate installiert und will OpenSuse als 2. Betriebssystem auf einem "extra Partition" installieren.
> Es kann ja der Einhängepunkt (z.B. / oder /bin usw.) gewählt werden. Was muss man da Wählen bzw. was muss man bei der Installation beachten, damit man beim Hochfahren zwischen den beiden Betriebssystemen wählen kann


Es muß (mind.) eine extra Partition vorhanden sein.

Es muß eine Partition auf / eingehangen werden.

Alles andere ist optional. (eine swap Partition wäre noch gut)

Gruß


----------



## mOnis (30. Januar 2012)

Zum rumspielen mit Linux empfehle ich dir eine VM, installiere gerade openSUSE ^^

Ich selber nutzte selber immer KDE mein Kumpel GNOME, ist halt geschmackssache. Da zu Windows User bist so wie ich, dann empfehle ich dir KDE. 

GNOME ist ehr ungewohnt, die ersten 2 Tage ist das sehr anstregend 

KDE == Leiste unten.
GNOME == Leiste oben.


----------

